# Flashlight Collecting: Expensive Hobby??



## z_BlahHead (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi torch-bearers, 



I'm very new to this forum, (registered ten minutes ago) and was wondering how expensive flashlight collecting can be. 



I started off with a 3xAA Maglite LED, bought a cheep x2000 LED, and just recently ordered a Aurora AK-P7 5-mode HA-III SSC P7-C from DX, and I just noticed that I spent over $100 in a month for three flashlights!



I was amazed that others have lights that go well over $200, and you all know flashlights can be addicting! 



My question is that in general, how much money do you get to spend on your lights? Im just a high school student, so Im quite tight on budget! 



Thanks in advance!!


----------



## njet212 (Mar 10, 2011)

I would spend as much as my limit allow.

Let say i want a Mc.Gizmo Haiku that currently offered for $450 + shipping but i could just spent max $200, that would means Haiku currently is not for me at the moment and if i want something Titanium i would look at Sunway V10R Ti instead.



Cheers !!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, based on your experience posted above, I've learned to buy quality over qty. (i.e. one $100 light as opposed to 3 lights that tallied $100). It's cheaper in the long run. 

I tend to splurge when I have extra money (i.e. tax season), but the rest of the year I may spend $30-$50 on a part here and there, but any "purchases" are usually funded by selling excess or un-used lights. I don't have any extra money sitting around so to speak. 

My Surefire collection took me about 4-5 years to build and is worth about $6000 MSRP, but some of them were acquired thru trades for non-light related items, so I'd say I spend around $750 a year on lights.


----------



## sethistruckin (Mar 10, 2011)

I think that this can be a very expensive hobby. However, nothing close to Guns, and possibly knives. I tend to buy in spurts, and not on a consistent monthly basis. This month I spent around $200 on lights prepping for an upcoming camping/backpacking trip, but for three months prior to that I did not buy anything. I also tend to sell off some lights to buy new lights.

The main thing is I try to stay within my budget.


----------



## jtblue (Mar 10, 2011)

$300 AUD is currently my annual limit, this system works well for me because instead of simply buying the latest and greatest products, I have to sit down and think for a good while before I make a purchase. The outcome of this is that I always seem to purchase top quality products that I believe will last longer then I will. 

Quality over quantity is something that wasn't taught to me but rather something that I picked up as a result of my self-imposed budget.

Hope this helps in some way.
Jeremy


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 10, 2011)

Not as expensive as watches... but can be if you make it!


----------



## fl0t (Mar 10, 2011)

I think is a very affordable hobby.
with a $150 monthly budget you are good to go. Sure, sometimes you will find yourself spending more than that, but in my case that is not everyday. Not even every month.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Mar 10, 2011)

I came from hot rodding Harleys and drag racing before that, and muscle cars before that, and 4 wheelers before that, and mud trucks before that, and dirtbikes before that, and RC cars/planes/boats before that, etc, etc, etc,....so, no....this is a *VERY* cheap hobby. It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## fl0t (Mar 10, 2011)

Colonel Sanders said:


> I came from hot rodding Harleys and drag racing before that, and muscle cars before that, and 4 wheelers before that, and mud trucks before that, and dirtbikes before that, and RC cars/planes/boats before that, etc, etc, etc,....so, no....this is a *VERY* cheap hobby. It's all a matter of perspective.


 
Thats exactly what Im talking about. 
I was into dirtbikes for 2 years and it sucked my entire salary. Then I switched back to RC cars hoping to spend less money and I think I ended spending more than with dirtbikes. Fuel burning smells great, you can almost hear the adrenaline pumping, but it is expensive.

If you are not planning to buy 2 polarions and one Tri-V a month you are safe.


----------



## computernut (Mar 10, 2011)

My other hobbies are computers and R/C cars and flashlights are the cheaper hobby by far. Sure you can go nuts but I only buy a new light every few months.


----------



## cw_mi (Mar 10, 2011)

Well my experience started out like this. I went crazy and just bought pretty much anything I thought was cool, Fenix, 4Sevens, Peak, Dereelight, etc. Then started using them and doing more research and developed more of a plan on what works for me and what I like. I chose two types. Dedicated users, and high end customs. I sold off a lot of my earlier lights and I ended up with some older Novatacs, 4Sevens and HDS lights for my users and McGizmo and Delghi lights for my high end customs that get carried once in a while. 
So basically to answer your question , lights collecting can be as expensive as you make it, or as deep as your pockets allow. It's all up to you.


----------



## Echo63 (Mar 10, 2011)

As everyone has already said, it can be an expensive hobby, if you let it.
Here in Australia lights are very expensive, last price i saw for an M4 (surefire) was around $750 from an Aussie dealer.
I managed to pick mine up on CPFMP for around $150usd (our dollar is around equal the us dollar at the moment)

Last week I ordered a titanium light, total cost (inc shipping) was 350 Australian.
It might seem like a lot, but the last light i bought was a similar price, bought over 6 months ago
50 bucks a month for a hobby isn't too bad I don't think, especially for quality gear, some people buying deal extreme and other budget lights would probably spend more than that a month


----------



## BlahHead (Mar 11, 2011)

Sigh, thank you for replying....

As you can see from my user name, I've re-created my account. All my posts and comments were deleted! (Not that I had a lot.)

^^ Cheers!


----------



## magicmanchris (Mar 11, 2011)

I have to admit, when I was your age, I always seemed into the functions / workings of the flashlights. Only until this year did I jump into the whole flashlight collecting. And I jumped deep man. I cant get enough of them. Keep in mind there are many great lights out there with low price points. Start slow and the big expensive torches available that you will crave will be an incentive to work hard, sacrafice so you can have TOYS .


----------



## coolcat187 (Mar 11, 2011)

I got addicted about 2 months ago, and I spent about $600 already. I think I may need help.


----------



## motherfletcher (Mar 12, 2011)

I started my flashlight 'collecting' when I was in high school also. That was 3 or years ago. On the tight budget I was on, DX was a lifesaver! But, as time goes on i want better quality - it seems to be the natural progression for a lot of people lol.

Well now i have quite a few lights and my budget has increased, but i save my wallet for those MUST HAVE lights

Oh! And I always manage get myself at least one light for my bday hehe


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Mar 12, 2011)

Honestly, the most I've ever spent on a light was about $200. A customized Surefire C2 + Malkoff M61 built from parts. I still have it and it sits... waiting patiently in its holster for the isht to hit the fan. It is as bombproof of a light as I can ask for and I know it will turn on when I need to and keep doing so, even after a fair bit of abuse. That means a lot to me.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 12, 2011)

lights are cheap compared to guns...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Mar 12, 2011)

greenLED said:


> lights are cheap compared to guns...



You're my hero!  That's what I would have said if I were clever enough to think about it.


----------



## rich297 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd say it's a very affordable hobby for so long as you avoid the Custom and Modified Lights Buy/Sell/Trade forum. Your wallet is doomed if you spend time there .


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 13, 2011)

rich297 said:


> I'd say it's a very affordable hobby for so long as you avoid the Custom and Modified Lights Buy/Sell/Trade forum. Your wallet is doomed if you spend time there .


+1. As we can see your sig. oo:.


----------



## rich297 (Mar 13, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> +1. As we can see your sig. oo:.


 
Yup, I started out in the Marketplace but then soon discovered the customs :shrug: . No regrets though.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Mar 15, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me what a light costs - if I'm happy with it, then I consider it good value. For me, gone are the days of buying cheap s*^t hoping against logic that I would be happy with my purchase - I never was!!

My Mc Gizmo Haiku XP-G I received last week is by my side right now and yes, I'm happy with my purchase!

James....


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 15, 2011)

rich297 said:


> I'd say it's a very affordable hobby for so long as you avoid the Custom and Modified Lights Buy/Sell/Trade forum. Your wallet is doomed if you spend time there .



That is what sunk me - I saw on the Marketplace a photo of a light for sale - but it was resting on a REALLY cool light - McGizmo "Oilslick" Mule - I asked - what the heck is the second light in the photo, I was directeded over to the Custom B/S/T for the light engine & Don's (McGizmo) area for the light (which was no longer available in "oilslick" - but I eventually picked one up on a WTB. I have long since sold off the lower end stuff & use virtually all my lights (okay - not yet the Lunasol 27 in AltiN coating).


----------



## CDR_Glock (Mar 15, 2011)

I went on a buying spree one weekend. I spent $500.

Fenix PD20
Microfire TL2 explorer
Quark Turbo Ti 123/2
Jetbeam TCR2

I have more than I will ever need. I'm not a collector.

No regrets.


----------



## TinyCrumb (Mar 16, 2011)

Like anything, it's as expensive as you want it to be. There are some amazing deals out there on really quality lights. And then there's also the custom $2k lights like the Tri.


----------



## Flashlite Foy (Mar 16, 2011)

I can go to $100 US a month. After that, me and the Mrs. start having a problem.

Foy

(actually, she has a problem long before that)


----------



## smarkum (Mar 16, 2011)

:sick2: OH NO. I've not YET discovered the "customs" area. YIKES. I've spent way too much already in the classifieds. I don't dare enter the customs area . . . but now I feel a pull to c l i c k . . . NNNNOOOOOOOO. 

I've decided I'm done with smallies. Now I'm researching and am saving for an all purpose big light like I would use in the car hole or in an under the sink project. . . Probably not going to be as affordable as the little guys i've been getting.


----------



## raemon (Mar 16, 2011)

Flashlite Foy said:


> I can go to $100 US a month. After that, me and the Mrs. start having a problem.
> 
> Foy
> 
> (actually, she has a problem long before that)


 
same here same here....


----------



## DM51 (Mar 16, 2011)

smarkum said:


> I've decided I'm done with smallies... I'm researching and am saving for an all purpose big light


 
Welcome to CPF!

The BIG Lights 

LOL


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome! Yes, this certainly can be an expensive hobby. For me, it went like this:

1) Buy a little here, buy a little there

2) Read and learn and read and learn

3) Buy a lot

4) Read and learn and read and learn

5) Get a finer idea for what my tastes are in a light

6) Stop buying the cheap stuff and either save up for a custom that does exactly what I want/commission one to be built and/or take a serious look at my collection and sell off the ones I don't use and buy one or two really special lights

NOTE: I've found that expensive lights, say, over $200, tend to get babied, and I don't tend to use them. If you don't use a light, why own it? 

So, I suppose that was a really loooooooooooooong way of stating that yep, this _can _be an expensive hobby, but with time, it can become reasonable again.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 18, 2011)

:welcome:

yes it can get expensive, you'll go through phases of buying lights up to $100, to justifying lights up to $200, and it goes on.

but i just got into the whole audiophile thing, and THAT is an expensive hobby. 248 on my first portable rig, and thats CHEAP 

thats more than my kuku DD38 

Crenshaw


----------



## fl0t (Mar 18, 2011)

Crenshaw said:


> :welcome:
> 
> yes it can get expensive, you'll go through phases of buying lights up to $100, to justifying lights up to $200, and it goes on.
> 
> ...


 
IMO Audiophile can be much more expensive hobby than flashlights. I decided to stick to portable rigs, or just headphone use, and its still pretty expensive.


----------



## bjt3833 (Mar 19, 2011)

I think all hobbies are expensive. I collect knives, guns and lights. Granted I don't buy that many guns since I have found my favorite ccw so it isn't too expensive for me. 

Out of my 3 collections, knives are by far the most expensive for me. I've spent like $800 since Xmas. My light collection barely adds up to that in total. I haven't bought any Surefires or customs but my Quark, Fenix and Solarforce lights chase off darkness just as well. :candle:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 19, 2011)

This hobby is very cheap compared to others out there. Just try collecting knives, watches, cars, pens. With the exception of cars; been there and done that. Although I thankfully stopped myself before really getting into watches. It's odd, but with watches you don't truly get what you pay for.


----------



## Dr.Viper (Mar 19, 2011)

Keep a monthly budget for it, an amount which you can afford. There are people here, who seem to be spending over $30k in a matter of a few months for flashlights, but we all cannot be like that right...?

My monthly budget is 5% of my earnings. That's the most i can afford after other essential expenditure and savings. It comes to around $50-100 range most months.

I think the 5% limit is a safe one.

Good luck and welcome to the forums. Your Join Date is Jan 1970? LOL. Was the internet invented back then? Maybe some error. Your tag shows 0 posts too.


----------



## faco (Mar 19, 2011)

Not as Expencive as Watches or some other hobbies of mine.........Cycling/Mountain Biking  In the last few months I spent a fair amount on some new lights but once I get what I want/need I can go without buying for well over a year or two. Stick to quality lights and you wont bother with cheap lights, save for a custom light and you won't regret it also will stop youbuying a cheap light every month.

My most used light is a Surefire L1, cost me around $90 and gets used daily at work so if high end custom lights are not your thing you can still get excellent quality for under $100, just don't buy too many.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 19, 2011)

Moving this to the Flashlight Collecting forum.

Bill


----------



## Pacificwing (Mar 20, 2011)

I've started collecting myself, it would seem. It started with me needing a reliable EDC for work that would attach to my belt. After getting fed up with the crap from home depot breaking to peaces, I decided to go with a fenix pd31. Then I got an LD20 to keep in the car. Then I got a keychain. On and on....etc

Now I own several lights and it doesn't appear to be a enough, although I'm sure the first one was enough for any situation I was likely to encounter.

Bleh...I suppose its better than some hobbies.

-PW


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 21, 2011)

every hobby has the potential of being expensive. Either you spend a fortune on a multitude of inexpensive lights, or purchase several expensive ones.

There are lights more expensive than fine guns, watches stamps and dirt bikes. 
Just keeping an M6 lit for 20 minutes costs more than a dollar a minute. 

You make this hobby what you want.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 22, 2011)

jamesmtl514 said:


> There are lights more expensive than fine guns, watches stamps and dirt bikes.
> Just keeping an M6 lit for 20 minutes costs more than a dollar a minute.
> 
> You make this hobby what you want.


 
Not if you have the right aftermarket battery-carriage and lamps that allow an M6 to run on rechargeables, and is even brighter than a stock one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Exide (Mar 26, 2011)

It is expensive when you collect vintage lamps, more so if they have original batterys or the box the lamp came in but worth it when there rebuilt an working again, Some of the ones that take the batterys that are no longer made i can get cheap.


----------



## coolcamden (Mar 27, 2011)

I've just joined the forum. Feel like it's not even scratching the surface. Still doing and will be doing a good bit of learning. But I like the WOW factor and I'm already putting TK40, TK45 and SR90 in one of the online store's shopping cart. Will take tonight to think them over, but knowing me, I'm pulling the trigger soon.


----------



## harro (May 21, 2011)

Here's a totally left of field comment. My sister and brother in law spend about $6,000 aud a year on cigarettes, yet they question my reasoning on spending a grand or thereabouts a year on three or four good torches??!! Please dont start on that hoary old chestnut about smoking being good or bad.

Cheers, and happy collecting, Mike.


----------



## beerwax (May 21, 2011)

how do you guys thin the herd ? i cant bring myself to let any go. does this mean im a sick puppy. 

lights are a cheap hobby, and if you use your lights then its not just a hobby. ifyou want an expensive hobby try boats.


----------



## harro (May 21, 2011)

beerwax said:


> how do you guys thin the herd ? i cant bring myself to let any go. does this mean im a sick puppy.
> 
> lights are a cheap hobby, and if you use your lights then its not just a hobby. ifyou want an expensive hobby try boats.



I was once told the definition of a 'boat' . "A hole in the water that you continually pour money into".
As bad as being a qualified pilot. 21 years and countless entries in a logbook and not much else.
Lights are exquisite things, very useful, and you always have them ( if you dont cull ).

Cheers and best wishes, Mike


----------



## Teknyc (May 22, 2011)

I just purchased the hds clicky with accessories yesterday. Hopefully I won't get that itch for a while after this purchase.


----------



## scott_01_xr400 (May 22, 2011)

I too am a newbie to the light collecting. Looks like you guys collect lights like I collect dirt bike parts/gear. When I want the new stuff, I have to unload some of the older stuff.

I was hoping some of you could jump start me into it by selling me last years "dream light" now that you have upgraded to this years "dream light". 

Looking for something small to fit in my bike pack to search abandoned mines.

So BRIGHT is best. Small in size. Like the old maglite (2 AA) in size, and/or 5-6" long and 1 1/4 in diameter or so.

Can you send me a private message in this board if you have any to move ?


----------



## warmurf (May 23, 2011)

I started like many- decided one day I wanted a good flashlight, so hopped on e-bay and got totally confused. So decided to do some researching on line- kept coming up with "The Torch"- can burn paper! Was really excited about that- lucky I found this forum before pulling the trigger and learning it's a dud. So like many I borked at the expensive lights, bought a couple of DX lights, which helped me to discover the real power of modern flashlights outside of your supermarket variety, and also learned about what you get quailty wise when you buy cheap. 

So now I'm mainly into modded or custom lights. I buy very few production flashlights simply because I find their performance conservative compared. As with many I've now moved into tris and quads.

You've got to treat yourself to at least 1 good quailty light- something custom. You'll never look back.


----------



## lite1 (May 26, 2011)

Yes. Iam also New to collecting Flashlight. I have a large collection of laser that i mode flashlights into them.

So now i want to start collecting lights to balance the 2 hobbies out.

Iam in search of my first good quality light.

The only thing is iam picky. I dont like the common ones.


----------



## torchdude (Jun 10, 2011)

You don't need to go for the really expensive torches (flashlights USA) there are some really unusual good quality torches out there that don't cost the earth. 

Checkout this UK website: http://www.torches2go.co.uk :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2011)

Honestly, other than collecting rocks, flashlight collecting is one of the least expensive hobbies out there.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Mar 9, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, other than collecting rocks, flashlight collecting is one of the least expensive hobbies out there.


Don´t you believe it-when you get the Ti bug the sky is the limit (seen it, been there, doing it)!


----------



## joelbnyc (Mar 12, 2013)

2011 bump?  

If you research and make a plan, I think you save money. I just started a month ago, first I decided I want one each of various battery types, so:

1x10180 Quantum DD or Ti version
1xAAAA Klarus MiX5
1xAAA Fenix e01 (bought) next maybe Klarus MiX6 Ti or Preon P0
1xAA 4sevens Mini MA (bought)
1xCR123 Sunwayman M11R Sirius or V10R Ti+, or new custom
1x18650 Eagletac D25LC2 XML2 U2, or a Ti 1x18650

I love the custom Ti's like jhanko's but not in my current budget, perhaps one day.

I was spending $500/mo on handmade Japanese Teaware in 2008. But I got what I wanted and moved on.

And it's all relative. You could spend $900k on a watch.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 12, 2013)

mr.snakeman said:


> Don´t you believe it-when you get the Ti bug the sky is the limit (seen it, been there, doing it)!


That's for sure. I can personally attest to that!


----------



## dazm (Mar 14, 2013)

How ridiculous, who would collect flashlights :laughing: and then I started collecting flashlights :sick2:

Now I just need to learn what is cheap and what is good, so many things seem to come out of China, some are good and some are bad but it's learning what is what that I find hard.

6 months ago I thought LED Lenser were the best torches in the world and now I've seen the light (sorry, bad pun)

Anyway hello from Perth, I have plenty of questions to ask and lots of reading to do.

Cheers

Darren.


----------



## marklanchafan (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes I think so . 
I spend $100 almost for one month for Surefire. 
is ... to much !!!!!


----------

